# EOI selected 6th April



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mates,
I have a good news here.
My EOI was selected on 6th April...
It was submitted on 31st March. Would you be able to advise on what is the next step ? :boxing:

Thank you
Best Regards,


----------



## rif (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats Treb...1

What all documents did you submit with your EOI..? We are about to submit ours, as far as my list goes like:

1. Completed EOI form.
2. Main Applicant (ICT Business analyst) Skill assessment by ACS
3. Secondary Applicant (Analyst Programmer) Skill assessment by ACS
4. Main Applicant Bachelors degree certificate.
5. Secondary Applicant Bachelors degree certificate.
6. Main Applicant IELTS certificate.
7. Secondary Applicant IELTS certificate.
8. MCSE/ CCNA/ PG Diploma certificates.
9. Work Reference letters. 

Anything that we are missing?


----------

